# I'm old, I just want to sell solar systems



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

In Minnesota, any part of the mounting system that is listed for bonding must be installed by an electrician working for a EC(panels included). Also, I never subcontract. So stay the hell out of my area. :whistling2: And HD is already doing this.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

I'll have to check into the roof mounting issue maybe we can get by with just the Support being mounted by Roofers.


----------



## knowtogrow (Oct 20, 2015)

As an ambassador My company does the hard work while you collect $500-$1,200 per home. The system, warranty, maintenance and monitoring is covered. The customer will own the one I system and the srecs

Sent from my LG-V495 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

knowtogrow said:


> As an ambassador My company does the hard work while you collect $500-$1,200 per home. The system, warranty, maintenance and monitoring is covered. The customer will own the one I system and the srecs
> 
> Sent from my LG-V495 using Tapatalk


Do you do deals in California? Or some sort of dealership type relationship in Northern California?


----------



## knowtogrow (Oct 20, 2015)

Lep said:


> Do you do deals in California? Or some sort of dealership type relationship in Northern California?


Yes we are in Northern California. Email me at [email protected] this is how it works

Yes Blue Raven Solar is New and is the only Solar company with the benefits Below But everything you have heard from a field agent is absolutely true and accurate. The system is 100% free so is install and maintenance and monitoring and warranty And... customers Own it.

Srec Stands for solar renewable energy credits. This is the energy stored by your panel sytem that is sold to energy companies and pays the customer. 

Monthly (Deposited every 3 months into your account.) Based on the state you live in you will receive a federal and state tax as long as you own your system ranging from$ 500-$15,000.

This means Triple income FOR YOU:

1. Going Green = FED and STATE Tax Credit
2. Saving Green= electricity is cut by 75%( a $392 bill will be $23 forever)
3. Making Green= SREC Trade ( all energy stored is sellable . We sell it for you and it comes to YOU)

* $250 referral bonus for every referral ( more money for you)

You can remove panel system at will. You will have a year of Free electricity from the day the system is turned on. Your electricity bill is reduced by up to 50-75% for life (fixed rate) 

Only requirement to receive This is a credit score of 680 and a Qualifying home.
Which means a lot of sun on your roof

The customers only obligation is to pay their electrical bill. 

It's a Great deal because lives are saved , NO more Wars for OIL, renewed economy and a healthier more clean efficient Ecosystem.

I am your Blue Raven Solar Executive Analyst feel free to email me directly to request links, additional information , assistance with applying And any of your solar needs.

.All that's needed from you is a utility Bill Front only Name Address phone email You will receive a proposal with your custom system , savings, rec benefits and fed and state tax amount you will receive If you accept next step will be to schedule your install(takes 2 days) and you are all set

For the credit portion we will need additional information.

1. Name
2.Address
3. Phone
4.Last 4 of San
5.Monthly rent/Mortgage
6.Annual Gross Income
7. Pic of Utility Bill ( all pages of applicable)

" Helping to save the world, One home at a time"
Sincerely,

Tiara Your Solar Executive


[email protected]




Sent from my LG-V495 using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We have more sunny days here than you can shake your pecker at and we can't sell them here.
Problem is we are at about 11 cents per kWh. I think that's the problem.


----------



## knowtogrow (Oct 20, 2015)

jrannis said:


> We have more sunny days here than you can shake your pecker at and we can't sell them here.
> Problem is we are at about 11 cents per kWh. I think that's the problem.


I don't understand. If you are an ambassador , you only have to get people with a score of 650 and Blue Raven Solar does the accounting, srecs sales portfolios etc. 

Sent from my LG-V495 using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Just sounds too good to be true!


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

You mean the customer needs a credit score of 680 and a good roof correct? Not the salesman?


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

I think these big ticket jobs are the best thing to come along for the electrical industry in years. It's better than going out and looking at a light switch for minimum charge.

" How much do you charge to do a light switch ?I want to get three estimates"
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Why does all that sound like a Nigerian scam to me?


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

But guys...he said it can save lives. I'm sold under the veil of safety!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

knowtogrow said:


> I don't understand. If you are an ambassador , you only have to get people with a score of 650 and Blue Raven Solar does the accounting, srecs sales portfolios etc.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V495 using Tapatalk


But, not available in The Sunshine State


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

I thought I posted" I want to sell solar systems "not buy them.
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

jrannis said:


> But, not available in The Sunshine State


 How much lobbying did Next Era do towards quashing the pv grid tie payback systems in Florida? Now they are trying to buy out HECO. We will end up with having to remove our pv's if they get away with it.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

The only way I would connect to the grid was if I had a hybrid battery grid tie. Otherwise grid down means you're down. And most people could not live on battery backup. Average monthly usage is 909 kWh. Most of the country is in the 4 to 6 hours of sun per day average. So a 5 to 7.5 kW system would be required to just make the average(not going to work). Your battery system would need to be something like 12 Rolls 2 YS 62P batteries at $1200 bucks a pop. No body is going to fork out $14 grand on the storage system. 

* 
*


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

*Repost from the WP*

In the 1980s, leading consultants were skeptical about cellular phones. McKinsey & Company noted that the handsets were heavy, batteries didn’t last long, coverage was patchy, and the cost per minute was exorbitant. It predicted that in 20 years the total market size would be about 900,000 units, and advised AT&T to pull out. McKinsey was wrong, of course. There were more than 100 million cellular phones in use in 2000; there are billions now. Costs have fallen so far that even the poor — all over world — can afford a cellular phone.

The experts are saying the same about solar energy now. They note that after decades of development, solar power hardly supplies 1 percent of the world’s energy needs. They say that solar is inefficient, too expensive to install, and unreliable, and will fail without government subsidies. They too are wrong. Solar will be as ubiquitous as cellular phones are.

Futurist Ray Kurzweil notes that solar power has been doubling every two years for the past 30 years — as costs have been dropping. He says solar energy is only six doublings — or less than 14 years — away from meeting 100 percent of today’s energy needs. Energy usage will keep increasing, so this is a moving target. But, by Kurzweil’s estimates, inexpensive renewable sources will provide more energy than the world needs in less than 20 years. Even then, we will be using only one part in 10,000 of the sunlight that falls on the Earth.

In places such as Germany, Spain, Portugal, Australia, and the Southwest United States, residential-scale solar production has already reached “grid parity” with average residential electricity prices. In other words, it costs no more in the long term to install solar panels than to buy electricity from utility companies. The prices of solar panels have fallen 75 percent in the past five years alone and will fall much further as the technologies to create them improve and scale of production increases. By 2020, solar energy will be price-competitive with energy generated from fossil fuels on an unsubsidized basis in most parts of the world. Within the next decade, it will cost a fraction of what fossil-fuel-based alternatives do.

It isn’t just solar production that is advancing at a rapid rate; there are also technologies to harness the power of wind, biomass, thermal, tidal, and waste-breakdown energy, and research projects all over the world are working on improving their efficiency and effectiveness. Wind power, for example, has also come down sharply in price and is now competitive with the cost of new coal-burning power plants in the United States. It will, without doubt, give solar energy a run for its money. There will be breakthroughs in many different technologies, and these will accelerate overall progress.

Despite the skepticism of experts and criticism by naysayers, there is little doubt that we are heading into an era of unlimited and almost free clean energy. This has profound implications.


First, there will be disruption of the entire fossil-fuel industry, starting with utility companies — which will face declining demand and then bankruptcy. Several of them see the writing on the wall. The smart ones are embracing solar and wind power. Others are lobbying to stop the progress of solar power — at all costs. Witness how groups in Oklahoma persuaded lawmakers to approve a surcharge on solar installations; the limited victory that groups backed by the Koch brothers won in Arizona to impose a $5 per month surcharge; and the battles being waged in other states. They are fighting a losing battle, however, because the advances aren’t confined to the United States. Countries such as Germany, China, and Japan are leading the charge in the adoption of clean energies. Solar installations still depend on other power sources to supply energy when the sun isn’t shining, but battery-storage technologies will improve so much over the next two decades that homes won’t be dependent on the utility companies. We will go from debating incentives for installing clean energies to debating subsidies for utility companies to keep their operations going.

The environment will surely benefit from the elimination of fossil fuels, which will also boost most sectors of the economy. Electric cars will become cheaper to operate than fossil-fuel-burning ones, for example. We will be able to create unlimited clean water — by boiling ocean water and condensing it. With inexpensive energy, our farmers can also grow hydroponic fruits and vegetables in vertical farms located near consumers. Imagine skyscrapers located in cities that grow food in glass buildings without the need for pesticides, and that recycle nutrients and materials to ensure there is no ecological impact. We will have the energy needed to 3D-print our everyday goods and to heat our homes.

We are surely heading into the era of abundance that Peter Diamandis has written about — the era when the basic needs of humanity are met through advancing technologies. The challenge for mankind will be to share this abundance, ensuring that these technologies make the world a better place.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> How much lobbying did Next Era do towards quashing the pv grid tie payback systems in Florida? Now they are trying to buy out HECO. We will end up with having to remove our pv's if they get away with it.


It's so obvious yet, no one cares.
I pay about 300 per month to try and control the humidity and temperature herein the tropics


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

jrannis said:


> It's so obvious yet, no one cares.
> I pay about 300 per month to try and control the humidity and temperature herein the tropics


Currently I'm under $20 a month with 28 panels. However our living room's pk-30 split system just died after 15 yrs of service (not bad actually) so I will probably have to fork some couple thousand out now to replace it. I will be looking for a solar powered ac unit this time around if such an animal exists.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Currently I'm under $20 a month with 28 panels. However our living room's pk-30 split system just died after 15 yrs of service (not bad actually) so I will probably have to fork some couple thousand out now to replace it. I will be looking for a solar powered ac unit this time around if such an animal exists.


Mac,
How much kW do you need to run your place?


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

The PoCo still needs to maintain enough generation and distribution capacity to power us during the times the sun don't shine. Until battery technology improves significantly (and costs comes down) solar will still need to be backed by PoCo traditional generation.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes but, they can predict the load demand brought on by cloud cover or rain and respond quickly. 
I see a poco making higher margins on less revenue. With the cost for the consumer being reduced.

I think it's going to be, for the suburban homeowner and rural property owners, leasing a ten year, 15-20k battery system and wind/solar charger. It's only a matter of a decade or so.
It's coming.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

It's ironic..... i've been toddling along behind a local solar guy , because the poco and his ins co. requires licensure to _'make it all in & live' _ :whistling2:

I have _no forkin' idea_ what i'm doing......:001_huh:


~CS~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> It's ironic..... i've been toddling along behind a local solar guy , because the poco and his ins co. requires licensure to _'make it all in & live' _ :whistling2:
> 
> I have _no forkin' idea_ what i'm doing......:001_huh:
> 
> ...


That's a good job.
Just throw the switch with a long stick.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

with my spiffy arc flash rated shades.....:laughing:~CS~:jester:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> It's ironic..... i've been toddling along behind a local solar guy , because the poco and his ins co. requires licensure to _'make it all in & live' _ :whistling2:
> 
> I have _no forkin' idea_ what i'm doing......:001_huh:
> 
> ...


That's too bad. If you followed me around I'd teach you. 

But after 20 years of off grid, I don't see it being the answer for the masses. At $5/watt, the average Joe would need $30 grand installed in grid tie. Off grid would be $60 grand. I've heard some are down to $3/watt, but that's still $18 grand. The ROI just isn't there.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

backstay said:


> That's too bad. If you followed me around I'd teach you.
> 
> But after 20 years of off grid, I don't see it being the answer for the masses. At $5/watt, the average Joe would need $30 grand installed in grid tie. Off grid would be $60 grand. I've heard some are down to $3/watt, but that's still $18 grand. *The ROI just isn't there.*


Wanna Bet? :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Rebates and tax incentives paid it off within 6 months


----------



## teejayshelton (Feb 25, 2016)

$3 a watt is about where we are on a Residential Comp roof. Payback in Cali if you are a higher consumer can be 3-4 years. If your very conservative in your use it will take longer. These are 100% offset systems. You can put a small system on only shaving the top of a tiered bill and have it be even faster.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

delete


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Any updates, Lep?


----------

